# Air coolers



## subseastu

Has anyone used / got a mobile air cooler? The ones with the tub of water in them. Just wondering how effective they are.


----------



## Asian Spirit

subseastu said:


> Has anyone used / got a mobile air cooler? The ones with the tub of water in them. Just wondering how effective they are.


A water coooler would be useless here for two reasons. 

1) This is an extremely humid country even on it's best day. Adding water to the already humid air will not really help you to cool off.
Air conditioning with a *dehumidifier* is needed.

2) Water here is so contaminated that to drink it will make most people sick and at worst put one in the hospital.
Imagine the health risk in breathing water droplets produced by a water cooler--especially if one has any kind of respiratory issues.


----------



## JimnNila143

subseastu said:


> Has anyone used / got a mobile air cooler? The ones with the tub of water in them. Just wondering how effective they are.


Jet Lag is correct. The best solution is an air conditioner with a dehumidifier, however if you can't afford one or if you get one and it drives the cost of electricity up too much, the next best thing would be an all metal fan on a stand, at least 20" to 24" in size and make sure you keep the blades clean. Dust is one of our worst enemies here and breathing air from a dusty fan can cause respiratory problems as well. Now if you have a Filipina spouse, she may very well hate the air conditioner and/or the fan. Many Filipinos don't like room temps lower than 75 degrees.


----------



## subseastu

Thanks folks. I was afraid of that. I thought the water may have adverse affects. We rent the house we're in at the moment so I don't want to start knocking holes in walls for air-con units. We've got a fan in the living area but the way the house is built it retains a lot of heat and gets quite hot from the afternoon onwards. The wife after spending 10yrs in the UK is struggling with the heat / humidity!!


----------



## JimnNila143

*Air Conditioning*



subseastu said:


> Thanks folks. I was afraid of that. I thought the water may have adverse affects. We rent the house we're in at the moment so I don't want to start knocking holes in walls for air-con units. We've got a fan in the living area but the way the house is built it retains a lot of heat and gets quite hot from the afternoon onwards. The wife after spending 10yrs in the UK is struggling with the heat / humidity!!


It is possible to get a floor standing air conditioner, they are kinda expensive, the one that I saw in an appliance store at SM Rosario, Gen. Trias, cost about 39,000 pesos. No need to knock holes into walls and this appliance can be moved from room to room.

They are also supposed to be energy efficient as well. If you shop for something like this, be sure to look at all of the information about it, especially in regard to energy savings.


----------



## subseastu

Does anyone know if this type of thing is available?

B&Q - B&Q 12000 BTU Mobile Air Conditioner customer reviews - product reviews - read top consumer ratings


----------



## roodog78

Seen several variations of these portable units in different office buildings etc in my journeys, couldn't be too hard to find. The electrical shop (forget the name of it) in Ayala on base in subic surely has them, don't quote me on it though. Secondhand try sulit or ayosdito.com


----------



## 197649

Air coolers, where I come from they are called swamp coolers. Anyway I got 3 of the them they are awesome for up in the hills. I live in Antipolo and its cool up here anyway. Now as Jet mentioned humidity can be a pain. We got one for our house in Marikina and it doesn't do so well there in the valley. Mine are IWATA


----------



## esv1226

We got an aircooler just the other day. I like it - have been using it for 2 days. We have an aircon but we thought, we should try something new. We open windows to let air flow freely and it works fine.


----------



## bbazor

esv1226 said:


> We got an aircooler just the other day. I like it - have been using it for 2 days. We have an aircon but we thought, we should try something new. We open windows to let air flow freely and it works fine.


Is yours actually an air cooler or a portable air conditioner?


----------



## esv1226

No, it is an air cooler. With air cooler, you need to open up windows to minimise humidity. As a matter of fact, the brochure shows it placed in front of an ajar door.


----------



## bbazor

esv1226 said:


> No, it is an air cooler. With air cooler, you need to open up windows to minimise humidity. As a matter of fact, the brochure shows it placed in front of an ajar door.


Well, that is good to know. they cost a lot less and use much less power. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## craveforeric

I bought an air cooler about a year ago but it did not help that much especially during the searing heat of summer season. It is still best to buy an airconditioning unit with a dehumidifier. The cost of electricity would go up but then the comfort it would bring you would be worth it


----------



## esv1226

craveforeric said:


> I bought an air cooler about a year ago but it did not help that much especially during the searing heat of summer season. It is still best to buy an airconditioning unit with a dehumidifier. The cost of electricity would go up but then the comfort it would bring you would be worth it


I agree with craveforeric. Air cooler does not cool down the room like airconditioning. We still use the aircon in the afternoons.


----------



## 197649

Again it all depends where you live. We very seldom use our AC. Its cool up in the mountains. But down in the valley its hot. Like during the rain season in the valley it floods but in the mountains not so much


----------



## ripper15

I have always wondered if building an air tower like they do in the middle east would be practical and effective. Does anyone have any references on building one or what there proper name is to google it?


----------



## hozpypr

*Air Cooler*

We bought an Iwata and here is my experience: the air coming out is only a couple of degrees cooler than a fan. The only way to benefit is to use it like a fan so you are close to the output. Just putting it off in the corner of the room won't do a thing. I figured out putting chunks of ice in with the water just before bed would produce good results and the ice would last till sleeping and by early morning the outside air temp is cooling down anyway. Having said all that I finally bought a good quality energy efficient window a/c unit and have never looked back! Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Asian Spirit

Thing that bothers me with the Iwata is that it's using water straight from the hose. That water is not safe to drink due to the bacteria in it. So what happens when breathing the fine mist it puts out?
Yep, nothing better than a standard aircon. Especially now that is seems like the country is becoming more humid every year.


----------

